# Thoughts on Tekna Swinging Fender Saddle?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If you buy it please let me know if you like it. I believe it is the only western saddle with an exchangeable gullet in existence. I am interested in buying one as well.


----------



## Timmerie (Jan 3, 2020)

4horses said:


> If you buy it please let me know if you like it. I believe it is the only western saddle with an exchangeable gullet in existence. I am interested in buying one as well.


Yes I will keep this post updated, I’m seriously considering it because of the same reason, the exchangeable gullet, so handy!!


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

I’ve never used that particular saddle but all the swinging fenders I’ve used have been great. Also have you considered a half breed. That’s what I mainly use and all my riding buddies have them. They seem to fit every horse! The changeable gullet is definitely a great thing


----------

